
"I've spent 6 months learning type design. The result:'Marvin Visions'" - Yuval_Halevi
https://www.readvisions.com/marvin
======
sj4nz
Hijacked scrolling site is my second-ranked peeve below the website that pops
an overlay to "subscribe". Closed the tab before I could enjoy the design.

